# Dragon Ball Super: Broly



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2018)

In sti giorni dovrebbe essere uscito in Giappone il nuovo film di dragon ball su broly. Super a me non è piaciuto per nulla, ne film, ne serie che ho segato, ma sto film mi intrippa assai, pare davvero ben riuscito. 



Al secondo post video del film


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## Butcher (15 Dicembre 2018)

Niente sub ancora?


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In sti giorni dovrebbe essere uscito in Giappone il nuovo film di dragon ball su broly. Super a me non è piaciuto per nulla, ne film, ne serie che ho segato, ma sto film mi intrippa assai, pare davvero ben riuscito.
> 
> 
> 
> Al secondo post video del film



certo che col super fanno 15 puntate e poi 3 mesidi pausa... come fai ad intripparti??
i film non mi hanno maii appassionato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che col super fanno 15 puntate e poi 3 mesidi pausa... come fai ad intripparti??
> i film non mi hanno maii appassionato



Non è un problema di pause o meno. E' che proprio brutto a mio avviso. No sense totale. Dragon ball è stupendo fino a freezer. Con cell e gli androidi è ancora molto bello, poi il collasso con majin buu. Super è un obrobrio per me



Butcher ha scritto:


> Niente sub ancora?




Prima che escano i sub deve uscire in edizione home video. Quindi ci vorrà un annetto credo. Tra l'altro mi sa che il film non è uscito ufficialmente, ma solo in anteprima per alcuni eventi. In giro si trovano delle recensioni già


----------



## Butcher (16 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di pause o meno. E' che proprio brutto a mio avviso. No sense totale. Dragon ball è stupendo fino a freezer. Con cell e gli androidi è ancora molto bello, poi il collasso con majin buu. Super è un obrobrio per me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ci sono in giro già alcune riprese dal cinema, ma ovviamente pessime e senza sub.
Mi sa che dovremo aspettare l'uscita italiana (e mi dispiace doppiamente perché preferisco le voci jappo).


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di pause o meno. E' che proprio brutto a mio avviso. No sense totale. Dragon ball è stupendo fino a freezer. Con cell e gli androidi è ancora molto bello, poi il collasso con majin buu. Super è un obrobrio per me



è vero. con freezer tocca l'apice. io ricordo una isteria generale neigiorni in cui diventa super sajan... ne parlavano tutti. poi ovvio gli argomenti diminuiscono e anche la qualità.

il super è superiore, per me, al GT. davvero bruttino. nel super sono stati completamente stravolti i ritmi della narrazione ma almeno è coerente con la storia ed i personaggi e c'è un buon humor. però credo che sia troppo incasinata la trama ed esageratamente inverosimile


----------



## Butcher (16 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero. con freezer tocca l'apice. io ricordo una isteria generale neigiorni in cui diventa super sajan... ne parlavano tutti. poi ovvio gli argomenti diminuiscono e anche la qualità.
> 
> il super è superiore, per me, al GT. davvero bruttino. nel super sono stati completamente stravolti i ritmi della narrazione ma almeno è coerente con la storia ed i personaggi e c'è un buon humor. però credo che sia troppo incasinata la trama ed esageratamente inverosimile



Il manga infatti è molto più coerente e sistema tanti errori dell'anime.
Anche se c'è da dire che la saga del Torneo del Potere è molto più bella nella controparte televisiva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2019)

Trailer italiano, certo che le voci italiane attuali sono proprio brutte. E' una mia impressione o anno dopo anno sta calando in maniera vertiginosa la qualità dei doppiaggi?

L'animazione comunque sembra veramente ad alti livelli. Broly è davvero figo. Decisamente migliore rispetto alla versione vecchia


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Trailer italiano, certo che le voci italiane attuali sono proprio brutte. E' una mia impressione o anno dopo anno sta calando in maniera vertiginosa la qualità dei doppiaggi?
> 
> L'animazione comunque sembra veramente ad alti livelli. Broly è davvero figo. Decisamente migliore rispetto alla versione vecchia



Visto ieri in anteprima! Devo dire la verità doppiaggio perfetto e molto fedele all'originale (non come sulla Mediaset).
E non sono un amante del doppiaggio italiano. 

Il film è magnifico, magnifico!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2019)

L'ho visto coi sub eng, per vie traverse, diciamo così. Volevo vederlo in lingua originale. 

Il reparto tecnico è strepitoso, animazioni e sonoro superlativi, giusto un calo verso la fine, con una roba in 3d orrida, anche se è durata poco. Il sonoro mi ha gasato di brutto, i suoni dei cazzottoni di Broly spaccano! 

E' senza dubbio il miglior film di dragon ball mai fatto, non che ci volesse tanto visto gli altri. Finalmente una storia costruita ottimamente! 

La prima parte del film è molto bella, poi purtroppo viene un po' velocizzato il tutto, mi auguro che questo film venga trasposto in una versione tv con più episodi per rendere maggior giustizia alla storia. 

L'unica pecca vera è che questo film arriva adesso, onestamente odio i super sayan god blue e minchiate varie. Non sopporto più l'onnipresenza di Goku sempre vittorioso (ho goduto a vedere Broly massacrare vegeta e goku, pur sapendo che tanto la fine sarebbe stata la solita)

Avessero realizzato questa storia in questa maniera ai tempi della prima serie con ancora i super sayan classici sarebbe stato uno degli archi migliori di dragon ball. Sarebbe stato bello vedere Broly post saga di "freezer"



Butcher ha scritto:


> Visto ieri in anteprima! Devo dire la verità doppiaggio perfetto e molto fedele all'originale (non come sulla Mediaset).
> E non sono un amante del doppiaggio italiano.
> 
> Il film è magnifico, magnifico!



A me il doppiaggio storico della mediaset piace. Non so come sia ora. Le voci scelte al tempo erano ottime, poi per l'adattamento è un altro discorso


----------



## Kayl (23 Febbraio 2019)

Il miglior film? Per me "le origini del mito" resta 10 spanne sopra agli altri.


----------



## Shmuk (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ancora dietro DB state? Vidi un pò di puntate di Super, e a parte i fan service, è un concept bollito e una storia fuori tempo massimo. A dir poco inutile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Il miglior film? Per me "le origini del mito" resta 10 spanne sopra agli altri.



In realtà credo sia uno special non un classico film. Un po' come quello di Trunks del futuro, anche quello molto carino. Infatti durano meno di un'ora. I film di DB da che ho memoria sono tutti una roba abbastanza brutta, questo mi ha stupito in positivo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ancora dietro DB state? Vidi un pò di puntate di Super, e a parte i fan service, è un concept bollito e una storia fuori tempo massimo. A dir poco inutile.



Opinabile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Febbraio 2019)

Sicuramente il film più bello di dragon ball, davvero spettacolare e ti lascia incollato allo schermo. L'ho visto in lingua originale con i sottotitoli.

Come concept bollito non direi proprio. Altrimenti non avremo i vari Naruto E Boruto, bleach,one piace, boku no hero, black clover, hunterxhunter, ecc. 
Dragon ball è questo, ed è bello per questo, non tutti i manga/anime devono essere berserk, jojo, hellsing, Evangelion e simili.
Poi appunto sforiamo in altri generi.
Ma lo Shonen classico è dragon ball insieme a kenshiro, ed è normale richiamerà sempre fan.
E poi super a me non è dispiaciuto per nulla. Sia l'arco di zamasu e black Goku, sia quello del torneo del potere mi sono piaciuti molto. E anche la nuova storia del manga che è andata avanti sembra molto interessante.


----------



## Kayl (24 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sicuramente il film più bello di dragon ball, davvero spettacolare e ti lascia incollato allo schermo. L'ho visto in lingua originale con i sottotitoli.
> 
> Come concept bollito non direi proprio. Altrimenti non avremo i vari Naruto E Boruto, bleach,one piace, boku no hero, black clover, hunterxhunter, ecc.
> Dragon ball è questo, ed è bello per questo, non tutti i manga/anime devono essere berserk, jojo, hellsing, Evangelion e simili.
> ...



Oh dio hunter x Hunter non c'entra niente con quella roba, è cento volte superiore.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In sti giorni dovrebbe essere uscito in Giappone il nuovo film di dragon ball su broly. Super a me non è piaciuto per nulla, ne film, ne serie che ho segato, ma sto film mi intrippa assai, pare davvero ben riuscito.
> 
> 
> 
> Al secondo post video del film



Visto ieri, a me piaciuto un sacco. 

Mi aspetto un seguito


----------

